# JNO's Dec Throwdown



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sick of messing with this Q-View thing, will try to repost when the oh blood pressure drops. Been dicking with this for over an hour. Need to get to work. "UP IN SMOKE"


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)

I hear  you . now i writer in word so i don't lose  my post  and  than copy and paste.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

Hang in there and try again...Been there Did that...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Jan 18, 2012)

You mean like this?








If your picture is on your computer and you are using IE easiest way.

Open a reply  click in the new work area,  Hit enter a couple of times to allow you to move around     move your cursor to where you want the picture to be entered   click on the icon by the filmstrip   5th icon to left of the smiley face 

click on browse,  find the picture,  click on it, click on open   this brings the pic into the SMF dialog box,   click on submit     This puts the pic on the page.  Since you gave yourself some room you can add text either above or below the pic.

Good luck,  we can work this out for you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2012)

That you, Farmer AL?...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Jan 18, 2012)

That was my sister's Christmas present to us.   Lizzy was pretty embarassed when we posted it to her company's Intranet!  They already think we are a bunch of country bumkins, I guess this confirms it!  They just can't imagine us doing our own bacon and sausage, canning vegetables and fruit.  But they sure appreciate my Q.  At least the pic makes me look Skinny!!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks men got the oh gut full of RIBS from this weekend, nothing like good oh smoked rib leftovers. Lets give it another try now.


----------

